# i want to know all about my new budgie



## saiaurade (Dec 15, 2015)

i have bought new budgie today i want to know is he healthy or not he/she haven't eat food yet i want to know it's gender and age please help me:budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie is a young female. Her eyes seem to still be fully black (no irises) and she has gone through her first baby moult. She is below 6 months old.
From the photos she seems to be in good shape health wise. But to be 100% sure of this a vet visit where she will be thoroughly examined will remove all doubts.

I know you are very eager to breed your budgies, however you should first get to know them, there are signs to watch out for that will give us clues to their health according to how they behave. It takes a lot of time to actually get to know the species as a whole. Your new female is not yet at the right age to go through breeding, she must be at the very least 1 year old.

Please take the time in reading and further educating yourself on budgie ownership, you will find the information on the articles and stickies at the top of each section of Talk Budgies very useful and most if not all of your doubts and questions will be answered there.


----------



## saiaurade (Dec 15, 2015)

i know that breeding should be done when budgies are 15 to 18 months old but she is so sleepy why?and when my male budgie getting interest in her she is hissing at him she haven't eat any food how can i help her to settle down?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
How many budgies do you now have at this time?
What size cage are they in?

I've provided you with all the links necessary to do the research for yourself regarding diet, cage size and caring for your budgies and you promised me you would do so. 
We've exchanged multiple PMs regarding your postings since you've joined the forum.

Have you read all of the information provided? 
Please abide by your agreement.*


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Your new budgie should have also been quarantined.... I see the other budgie is the third picture with the new one.


----------



## saiaurade (Dec 15, 2015)

but my old pair is not talking with her and not playing with her my male tried but she hisses at him and my male just spend all time in feeding my old female making noises she is not making noises


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

saiaurade said:


> but my old pair is not talking with her and not playing with her my male tried but she hisses at him and my male just spend all time in feeding my old female making noises she is not making noises


It takes time for flock dynamics to develop Sai. You need to give them a chance to get to know each other, and even then flock balance, housing size and consideration's just to name a few thing's, all come into play on how bird's will get along. I think if you focus more on this forums great info available to you, and focus less on trying to force them to be what you want, you will see the slow, steady progress towards your goal. Patience and knowledge are the two most important thing's we as owners need to seek, and exercise...


----------



## saiaurade (Dec 15, 2015)

thanks guys for such a great information


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

If you don't know a lot about your birds you should read everything on the form that is provided... What size cage do you have you need to have a good size for your birds to move around in you can't have a small cage or they will be a bit cramped.

Please read this training and bonding link... Read the information.. Ask your avian vet questions to. Before buying a budgie you have to know information about them and it cost money to keep them.. You need to be responsible for caring for your bird...

Training and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely with all the advice above  Aluz has given you the most accurate assessment of her gender and age. 

I'd just like to add that since she is so new, keep in mind she will be scared and uncertain, without eating or drinking much for a few days. 

In the links FaeryBee posted on one of your other posts, there are many articles about what to expect when you bring home a new budgie. That should tell you everything you need to know! 

I hope she does well with your flock and congrats, she's a pretty girl!


----------



## saiaurade (Dec 15, 2015)

thanks for all advice she eat some veggies and millet's and she is picking her one foot in air is she sick or okay?


----------

